# Forum > News > Contests >  Funny drawing contest, win WoW Power Leveling service up to 30$!

## HI5

To participate in Contest you just need to Submit funny drawing / graphic about me. Anything related to me, to my Power Leveling, or what ever comes to your mind.

First place is picked by hand, funiest drawning /graphic wins.
Second and third place are random, Ill just write your nicks down to the paper scarps and pick randomly 2 of them.

First place - one of our services up to 30$ 
second and third place - up to 15$ for one service

Yor drawing / graphic should be as much ridiculous, silly, idiotic, stupid, pointless as possible  :Big Grin: 

Contest last to 05.01.2012

Full service list you can find here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-trading-market/world-of-warcraft-buy-sell-trade/335978-hi5-power-leveling-service-cheap-fast-safe-i-d-verified.html
(remember that you can pick only one of them, so if you win 30$ and pick service for 20$ than you wont get 10$)

Have fun and GL  :Wink:

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

I know you liked my panda yoda!

----------


## HI5

I did  :Big Grin:  but now make something related to this contest xDD

----------


## Confucius

Can pandas be included?

----------


## Nyarly

Multiple entries allowed ? I always have great ideas, ask confucius  :Big Grin:

----------


## Garneth

HI5, you know I will personally make THE BEST entry.



Source from HI5's profile.

----------


## HI5

Everything is allowed, everything can be included, it can be based on anything, just make my laugh xD

----------


## Nyarly

First draw  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HI5

hehe, nice one xD w8ing for more x3

----------


## Andrew22



----------


## HI5

*Andrew22*, awesome xDD

----------


## Nyarly

Robmean Narudan wants to slap Confucius man  :Frown: 
Based on this : http://m.uploadedit.com/b99/7564859.gif
I'm almost proud of this one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HI5

*NanaCry*, amazing, but is it just me or this is the gayest thing I've ever seen? lol

----------


## Narudan

Oh wait I could enter this

----------


## Joshua579

I did but now make something related to this contest xDD

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

Won't make you laugh, but hopefully smile!  :Smile:  HI5 - Ownedcores best powerleveler.

----------


## Subset

In Hawaii (where I reside), we have this thing called HI5 deposit, basically deposit fees and returns for recyclable goods. Coincidentally, your name is HI5 so I did it on this.

----------


## caraddict

When monkey heard about your cheap powerleveling/gearing services, he raised his hand for a high 5  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nyarly

OH MY GOD IT HURTS SO MUCH TO WRITE ON YOUR CHEST WITH A VERY USED PEN. I THINK I'M BLEEDING NOW, WORTH IT SO MUCH.

----------


## HI5

AWESOME pics guys, I lol'd on this like a 10000 times xD
I'll announce the winner in 24 h from now (yes you can still submit your... work(?) during that time  :Smile:  )


*Repped every one of you, cause you've all deserved it, every single pic was so #%@#$! funny xD*


I won't say much now, but I think I've got the winner :P

----------


## Narudan

inb4 Nanacry wins because of her awesome boobs

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

new entry here:

----------


## kels

since i still got time I quickly whipped something up on paint

----------


## Nyarly

> new entry here:


Hehe i wanted to do this with my body but because of my bad paint skill i didn't do it. I love your pic though  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

Ok, it took my longer then I thought too pick the winner, all entries was $#%^&@ amazing but I think you'll all agree with me :P

The winner of 30$ service is... *NanaCry* !!!

And I think you know which one of you'rs entries win tits *cough* this. 

Even my irl friends said you're 100% winner, so i had no choice... lol

ok then, 2 other winners are random, I've just pick 2 random scarps of paper with your nicks :P

the random winners of 15$ service are:
*Vaskebjørnen*
*caraddict*

gz guys  :Big Grin: 

contact me plz about your prizes (only via pm on OC plz  :Smile:  )


Thx all for making me laugh, it was awesome  :Big Grin: 

I couldn't just left you with empty hands so if you'll decide to order any of mine services you'll get 5$ discount  :Smile: 

(you all have 2 weeks too use your prize  :Smile:  )

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

> Hehe i wanted to do this with my body but because of my bad paint skill i didn't do it. I love your pic though


You should have let me edit it then  :Wink: 

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




> Ok, it took my longer then I thought too pick the winner, all entries was $#%^&@ amazing but I think you'll all agree with me :P
> 
> The winner of 30$ service is... *NanaCry* !!!
> 
> And I think you know which one of you'rs entries win tits *cough* this. 
> 
> Even my irl friends said you're 100% winner, so i had no choice... lol
> 
> ok then, 2 other winners are random, I've just pick 2 random scarps of paper with your nicks :P
> ...


Thanks bro - I'll talk to you on MSN soon!

----------


## Nyarly

Yay, i knew my breast would give me money and fame some day !

I really enjoyed this contest, thanks to you and your irl friends  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Going to pm you

----------


## caraddict

> Yay, i knew my breast would give me money and fame some day !
> 
> I really enjoyed this contest, thanks to you and your irl friends 
> Going to pm you


Well deserved win!

 :Big Grin:  Will contact you soon  :Smile:

----------

